# make-work job / project



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je cherche une (ou plusieurs) bonnes traductions en Français du terme _'*make-work job*'_, qui désigne un emploi sans intérêt économique, seulement destiné à occuper la personne et en général subventionné par des fonds publics. Ce n'est pas un emploi fictif car la personne travaille vraiment, mais sa finalité est seulement d'occuper, de diminuer les statistiques du chômage, d'éviter l'oisiveté ("mère de tous les vices", dit-on), mais sans correspondre à un réel besoin. 

Qu'en pensez-vous, les amis ?


----------



## ascoltate

Je ne connaissais pas cette expression, mais il me semble que ça ressemble au "workfare" - un terme que je trouve sur internet en français aussi... Y a-t-il une différence ??


----------



## samlibere

Un travail pour la santé?


----------



## SwissPete

xtrasystole explained the term rather well, but here is wiki's description of *make-work job*. No translation comes to mind.


----------



## xtrasystole

samlibere said:


> Un travail pour la santé?


Non, non, je ne crois pas du tout qu'il y ait un rapport entre ce travail et la santé (d'ailleurs, c'est ne rien faire qui la conserve, comme disait l'autre ). 




SwissPete said:


> No translation comes to mind


Ne me dites pas que ça n'existe pas en France, ce genre d'emploi ?


----------



## archijacq

emplois d'insertion
http://books.google.com/books?isbn=9264035850


----------



## Cath.S.

Le concept me fait penser à une expression que j'ai entendue :
_on emploie des chômeurs à creuser des trous et à les reboucher le lendemain._


----------



## Mag38

un emploi occupationnel...?


----------



## xtrasystole

archijacq said:


> emplois d'insertion


Le mot "insertion" caractérise le fait que cet emploi doit permettre d'accéder ensuite à un métier réel, une façon de "mettre le pied à l'étrier" en quelque sorte. Mais je ne crois pas que cette notion recouvre bien celle de _'make-work job'_  
Avant que tu ne te corriges, cher archijacq, j'ai cru voir de façon fugace que tu avais initialement proposé _'emploi assisté'_. Je trouve que cela est déjà plus proche de _'make-work job'_.



egueule said:


> Le concept me fait penser à une expression que j'ai entendue :
> _on emploie des chômeurs à creuser des trous et à les reboucher le lendemain_


Oui, c'est exactement cela (ou l'équivalent bureaucratique). 



Mag38 said:


> un emploi occupationnel...?


Ça c'est bon comme traduction, non ?


----------



## archijacq

la définition INSEE des "emplois aidés" conviendrait peut-être avec ce qu'on trouve pour "make-work job" (Wikipédia)

   Un contrat aidé est un contrat de travail dérogatoire au droit commun, pour lequel l'employeur bénéficie d'aides, qui peuvent prendre la forme de subventions à l'embauche, d'exonérations de certaines cotisations sociales, d'aides à la formation. Le principe général est de diminuer, par des aides directes ou indirectes, les coûts d'embauche et/ou de formation pour l'employeur. Ces emplois aidés sont, en général, accessibles prioritairement à des "publics cibles", telles les personnes "en difficulté sur le marché du travail" ou les jeunes. Ils relèvent du secteur marchand (c'est le cas par exemple des contrats "initiative emploi") ou du secteur non marchand (par exemple contrats "emploi-solidarité"). Dans le second cas, ils sont le plus souvent conclus par des associations, des collectivités territoriales ou des entreprises publiques.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

"Contrat/emploi aidé" m'est venu immédiatement à l'esprit, mais on ne peut pas dire qu'ils n'ont pas d'intérêt économique, pour de nombreuses raisons, dont une que ceux du secteur marchand sont des emplois aussi productifs que les autres, mais accompagnés d'aides de l'état...


----------



## lavalier

Swiss Pete was very helpful in providing the Wiki link, which conforms more to the use of the phrase as I myself have heard it in American English. In my own experience, I've heard the term "make-work job" used for work that is not particularly useful or beneficial to the employer. It is a waste of money for the employer and not to my knowledge ever funded by the state unless, perhaps, the person hired is mentally or physically disabled.  It is a job consisting of chores that don't really need to be done. To me, at least, a make-work job is not regarded as helpful to the economy or to employment. "Make-work jobs" are often created as a favor. For example, an enterprise might have a wealthy client whose wife is bored. The client would like his wife to feel useful, and so he asks the director of the enterprise to hire her.  The director of the enterprise wants to please his client and so he gives the wife a job watering plants or filing papers. The director of the enterprise is now paying someone to do chores that his secretary had accomplished in moments.  Make-work jobs could also be given to the young, as a favor to their parents. It could be given as a kind of "bonne action" to an unemployed neighbor, for example, but the use of the phase is somewhat disparaging, as in: "Who do you think you are? You're here only because we gave you a make-work job!"


----------



## archijacq

dans le contexte donné par Lavalier:  emploi de complaisance

Cependant, "make-work jobs" semblent aussi correspondre à autre chose:
_"Barack Obama and the Democratic Party seem to have fallen in love with the idea of “make work” jobs. In other words, they’re going to take money from taxpayers and then use it to “create green jobs,” work projects, and other marginally useful government programs."_


----------



## lavalier

^^^ Very interesting! I have never heard "make work jobs" applied to government funded jobs.  The quote is still pejorative and demeaning, a criticism againt Obama who is accused, in effect, of hiring people for no purpose: It indicates that "green" jobs and government programs are "marginally useful."  Thank you for the quote, archijacq.  Would such a government job still be, in French, an "emploi de complaisance"?


----------



## xtrasystole

Merci à tous pour ces riches commentaires. 

En tenant compte de l'ensemble des infos données, il me semble que c'est avec le terme _'emploi occupationnel'_ qu'on s'approche le plus du sens de _'make-work job'_. 

En effet, il n'implique pas le concept d'_insertion_ ni le financement obligatoire par des fonds publics (même si cela peut être le cas) ni la notion un peu crapuleuse, il faut bien le dire, de _'complaisance'_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

xtrasystole said:


> En tenant compte de l'ensemble des infos données, il me semble que c'est avec le terme _'emploi occupationnel'_ qu'on s'approche le plus du sens de _'make-work job'_.


Je ne crois pas qu'"emploi occupationnel" existe, tout au plus pourrait-on parler d'"activité(s) occupationnelles".

Dans le cas cité par Archijacq, on pourrait dire "emploi d'utilité publique/sociale".


----------



## xtrasystole

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous, 



Punky Zoé said:


> Dans le cas cité par Archijacq, on pourrait dire "emploi d'utilité publique/sociale".


Es-tu bien sûre qu'un emploi financé par des fonds publics est toujours un "emploi d'_utilité_ publique/sociale" ? 
Moi je doute fort que cela soit synonyme... 




Nicomon said:


> « emploi de faveur ».  Est-ce que cela  conviendrait, pour traduire "make-work job"?


_"De faveur"_ est un peu comme _"de complaisance"_. Il ne me semble pas que ça recouvre le champ de _'make-work job'_. 
Un _'emploi de faveur'_ peut très bien être un emploi à valeur économique réelle, mais attribué à quelqu'un _'par faveur'_.


----------



## Cath.S.

Un emploi inutile.


----------



## archijacq

le terme "emploi occupationnel" est utilisé, mais renvoie à l'idée d'insertion

  L’emploi occupationnel  représente  deux  stratégies d’insertion.  D’une  part  pour  certains  il permet  d’acquérir  des compétences  adaptées au  marché  de  l’emploi  ordinaire  et d’améliorer leur confiance en eux et leur capacité d’insertion professionnelle pendant une période d’adaptation avant de transiter vers le milieu d’emploi ordinaire, grâce à des services d’accompagnement personnels. La personne améliore son employabilité. D’autre part, pour les populations plus exclues, l’*emploi occupationnel* en atelier d’insertion représente une solution pour sortir du quotidien de l’exclusion en offrant aux personnes un processus de revalorisation, d’épanouissement et de restructuration

http://www.feantsa.org/files/employment_wg/05%20Final%20Outcomes/Minimum%20income_17m05FR.pdf


----------



## NemoNobody

C'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'"emploi occupationnel", et il n'apparaît que 36 fois dans la recherche Google correspondante.

A l'inverse, le terme "emploi assisté" est d'usage courant pour désigner ce genre d'emploi, et il apparaît 2.360 dans la recherche Google associée.

Soyons démocratiques, faisons voter le net ...


----------



## xtrasystole

egueule said:


> Un emploi inutile


Cela m'évoque aussi le terme _'emploi bidon'_.


----------



## Cath.S.

xtrasystole said:


> Cela m'évoque aussi le terme _'emploi bidon'_.


En contexte, cela peut être parfait.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

J'ai initialement suggéré (et changé d'idée) _emploi de faveur_. Je réalise après relecture du fil que le mot que j'avais en tête était _emploi de complaisance _ - qu'Archijacq a suggéré au post #13... et qui ne semble pas convenir non plus.  

Dans *ce glossaire*  on suggère _*emploi non productif*_.

J'ai également trouvé ceci (c'est moi qui souligne) : 





> Some programs that subsidized private sector jobs for youth appeared successful, the authors report, *especially if the job was not a make-work job *and the young workers were well supervised.  *Document anglais*
> 
> Selon les auteurs, certains programmes visant à subventionner des emplois pour les jeunes dans le secteur privé semblent avoir eu du succès, *notamment lorsque les postes ne découlaient pas d’une mesure de création d’emploi* et que les jeunes travailleurs étaient bien encadrés.   *Document français*


 Je donne les sources, mais bon... il faudrait beaucoup de temps libre pour lire le tout. 

Cela dit, j'aime bien _emploi bidon_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'en conclus, qu'il n'y a pas d'équivalent en français :

*emploi bidon* : j'aime bien mais cela exclut les possibilités d'activités à but thérapeutiques évoquées précédemment.

*emploi occupationnel* : est clairement une traduction de l'anglais non utilisé en France.

*emploi non productif* : nous entraînerait dans une discussion philosophique (et politique) sur la définition de ce qui est productif ou pas et dans quel référentiel rolleyes.

Et Xtra, je ne parlais pas des emplois publics (ou payés sur fonds publics) en général, mais de ceux qu'Archijacq citait comme "emplois verts".


----------



## lavalier

I too especially like emploi non-productif; emploi bidon has the right denotation, but the connotation is stronger than make-work.  When I mentioned above that make-work jobs are often given as a favor, that circumstance isn't its primary characteristic. Its primary characteristic is that someone has to search for chores to give the "employee."  It's not that the employer needs to have the work done; it's that he wants to give someone something to do.  I myself have not heard the phrase "occupational employment" in English. I've heard of "occupational therapy," perhaps the same thing.  Occupational therapy is the effort to give meaningful jobs to people who are mentally or physically handicapped.  One hopes that these jobs would not be "make-work," but I suppose, sadly, they sometimes in reality are. If you are asking someone with a permanent brain injury to do work as a janitor, it's occupational therapy. If you are asking a brain-injured person to sharpen pencils and collect coffee cups in an office, to get him out of the house, it's very kind, but it's make work.


----------



## Cath.S.

Emploi non-productif - tout dépend de l'idée que l'on se fait de la productivité.

Marx écrivait en effet (je cite de mémoire), ) à propos des travailleurs non-productifs :
_du Pape à la putain, ils sont légion._


----------



## Nicomon

Please don't shoot the messenger!

Je n'ai fait que citer la solution d'un glossaire. 

Lu : ... _il est vrai qu'en France on est spécialiste dans la création d'emploi non productif qui plombe de plus en plus l'emploi créateur de richesse. _


----------



## xtrasystole

Punky Zoé said:


> Xtra, je ne parlais pas des emplois publics (ou payés sur fonds publics) en général, mais de ceux qu'Archijacq citait comme "emplois verts"


Je crois que c'est pareil. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un emploi financé par des fonds publics a une étiquette d'emploi _"vert"_ qu'il devient _ipso facto_ _"d'utilité publique"_.


----------



## Budd

Make-work can actually be of several kinds. There is the creation of employment, by the state, for political and economic reasons. There is unimportant work that keeps a useless employee who can't be fired away from something more important. The third is more or less the same as "busywork," doing things just to be doing them though none of them is important or just to make the time pass, e.g. rearranging the sock drawer. In this sense it might be petites tâches.


----------



## Nicomon

En réponse à Budd qui a réanimé ce vieux fil, et dans le sens "busywork - doing things just to be doing them".

Peut-être :  _emploi /boulot passe-temps?_

Pour info seulement - je n'avais pas pensé de vérifier en 2009 -  *Termium* suggère :  _emploi artificiel._
Je ne me souviens pas l'avoir entendu.


----------



## Steveaucanada

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai du mal à traduire l'expression américaine "a make-work project."

Cette expression fait référence à l'inutilité d'un projet. Il s'emploie normalement de façon pejorative pour raler contre les projets publics de l'État dont le résultat n'est que faire travailler les gens, sans aucune amélioration sociétaire importante.

Cependant, on peut également l'utiliser pour décrire n'importe quelle initiative qui n'a pas d'un but clair ou qui nous est une perte de temps.

Je suppose que je puisse utiliser tout simplement, "inutile" mais je cherche quelque chose de plus substantielle.


----------

